# Recommend forged pistons & connecting rods for my Maggied LS2



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

yes, I did a search and BAM! All sorts of information comes flooding in.

Maggie is a 112.

Running stock compression with whatever their boost is (5-6psi).

I like to build an engine that can handle 7-8psi on pump.

I'm at 514rwhp and wouldn't mind an engine that can handle 600rwhp~.

For starters these are the cheapest forged pistons that I found:

Sportsman Racing Products 254276-1 - SRP Small Block Chevy 15 Degree LS1/LS2 Inverted Dome Pistons - Overview - SummitRacing.com

never heard of them. They are purported to be used in Nascar.

Any good?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

That is a stroker piston. Makes the engine a 403. Is that what you want? If so, just buy a stroker kit or an assembled shortblock.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> yes, I did a search and BAM! All sorts of information comes flooding in.
> 
> Maggie is a 112.
> 
> ...


Send *6QTS110Z* a PM he has a built LS2 Maggie.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GTOJer said:


> That is a stroker piston. Makes the engine a 403. Is that what you want? If so, just buy a stroker kit or an assembled shortblock.


Good observation.

What are the pros and cons for a stroker?

Exhaust tone?
MPGs?
Passing CA tail pipe emissions?
Decreased redline?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

A stroker is a bigger engine. Longer stroke generally means more torque. Torque is what you want on the street. Torque is what shoves your ass into the seat when out driving. If it is built right, there is an increase in redline if cammed for it. I have a mid cam for my 408 so I don't need to spin much past 6250 or so but the engine can handle 7500. That is what forging is for. Strong and reliable.
As far as exhaust goes, I think a stroker is a bit louder but that also depends on your cam.
MPG? Seriously?
CA Emissions- no clue.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

forging doesn't increase RPMs, balanceing and better valve springs/cam increase RPMs. Forged pistions are much stronger then cast pistions making them perfect for FI/high compression applications.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, perhaps I didn't say that clearly. Forged crank and rods supports higher RPM.


----------

